# MLCS Coupon Code Needed...



## inlayartist (Mar 2, 2008)

Does anyone have the latest MLCS 10% off Coupon Code???

Thanks,

Chip Bingham
Michigan


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Not me. Sorry.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Chip,

The last code was 08LEAP, for triple wing cutters, but expired 2/29/08. You might try checking in with them and register for their e-mail updates which include those codes. 

Joe Z.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Have you checked with Bj? He may know. 
I haven't ordered from them since last Nov. So I don't know.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chip

I don't have the new one but If you can hold off for a week or so I will have the new one, I just ordered some more bits..from MLCS 

Just one of the items I order,see below

*SCREW SLOT 2 PIECE SET
**item number #7686, *


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_screw_slot.htm

and a 
*NEW! Improved OnPoint Universal Laser Router Plate
*


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/OnPoint_Router_Plate.html



==========



inlayartist said:


> Does anyone have the latest MLCS 10% off Coupon Code???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


----------



## inlayartist (Mar 2, 2008)

*Thanks BJ, I can wait a week 'til you get the new code...*

Thanks BJ, I can wait a week 'til you get the new code...


Chip


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi inlayartist

Just a update

====

Well I got my order from MLCS today but NO discount slip inisde the box, so I called them and they said " we have stopped giving them out,we may start aging maybe June or July of this year, only on holidays" 

sorry 

====



inlayartist said:


> Thanks BJ, I can wait a week 'til you get the new code...
> 
> 
> Chip


----------



## inlayartist (Mar 2, 2008)

*Thanks anyway...*

Thanks for trying anyway.... When I signed up for their free email sales updates they sent me an email with a code for 10% off of my first purchase. COOL!

I hate spending money I don't have to. If I save a little it is just more that I can spend on more tools!

Thanks,

Chip


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Chip

You'er right on, no need to put good money down the tube if you don't need to...Talking about getting money off , here's one for HF to get a free 10.00 gift card...
Number # 617-712-664 good until 6-1-08 , or 94292-1ybc good until 5-1-08 just use that number and they will send you a gift card in the mail that you can save until you place your next order with them,,,I had 4 saved up and It got me 40.oo dollars off my last order 

money is money they say. 

======


----------

